# Thời tiết thay đổi bé 14 tháng nhà mình hay khò khè ho sổ mũi may có ovix giúp con khỏe



## Ovixbaby (22/9/21)

Cảm ơn Ovix sản phẩm tuyệt vời dành cho trẻ nhỏ và cả người lớn.

Cũng muốn review nhưng lại sợ con ốm a. Cứ thay đổi thời tiết Là lại mũi. Khò khè ho hắng suốt luôn từ lúc 8 tháng -14t tháng nào mẹ bồng bế con đi gặp bác sỹ, nằm viện , uống thuốc, tiêm kháng sinh liều cao để trị dứt điểm mũi tại. Phế quản.






Nhưng uống hết thuốc đc 1 tuần. Lại tái lại mũi - viêm tai giữa tái phát - phế quản phổi.me con lại bồng bế nhau đến viện nhi trung ương khám. Nhưng hết đợt điều trị lại bị lại. Chán nản

Mẹ cháu vào nhóm Hội các bé khám ở nhỉ trung ương trình bày tình hình bệnh của con hỏi các mẹ có kinh nghiệm hay bác sỹ giỏi giới thiêu cho mẹ cháu theo. Rất nhiều mẹ trong nhóm chia sẻ giới thiêu các bác sỹ chuyên nghiên cứu về Tai - mũi - họng. Cũng đắn đo và cũng vào các trang tìm hiểu và mẹ chau quyết định theo đơn của giảm lạm dụng kháng sinh...

Trộm vía theo ovix baby 4 tháng nay mũi không Khò khè. Ho không có . Và cháu cũng không dùng đến kháng sinh nào. Mẹ cháu kiên trì xịt mũi Ovix. Xịt họng bôi Sáp ấm Cucciolo đều đặn mỗi ngày. Bác tận tình nhắn tin gọi hỏi thăm tình hình của cháu nhu thế nào.
Một tủ thuốc của nhà cháu đủ tin tưởng bác đến mức nào rồi.





Các me có con nhỏ hay ốm có thể tham khảo. Các bạn sẽ được tư vấn để hạn chế sử dụng kháng sinh nhất có thể cho con. NHất Là các bệnh lí mà không 1 em bé nào không bị 1 lần trong đời. Cảm ơn bác. Chuc bác có thật nhiều sức khỏe để các mẹ có con nhỏ còn được tư vấn.






Tư vấn miễn phí: Đăng nhập Facebook


----------

